# Goblet of fire...



## Woodnknots (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's my new favorite goblet.  Done from spalted hickory.  The picture doesn't do this justice.  BTW, can anyone tell me how they price their goblets at shows/galleries?  I have only sold a couple, and those were in the $40 range or so.  Am I underpricing?  Overpricing?  I can price pens, but bowls and goblets are difficult.  I don't really pay for material, and they usually take less than an hour to finish.  Anyhow, comments/critiques welcome!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice work. My only critique would be the base looking a little heavy. Mostly personal preference and very picky, I know.
I haven't sold any goblets yet so I can't offer any advice there. Like you, I have a difficult time pricing things other than pens.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry, Dave, I can't help you with the price, but I like the goblet. Like Kevin, I think the base is a bit thick.


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 23, 2006)

The picture makes the base look thicker than it actually is.  That's usually a pet peeve of mine, and I'm pretty careful on the base design.  I think I could have tapered the edges a little more on this one, though, I agree.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 23, 2006)

That IS nice looking! I can't wait until I can try my hand at turning. Don't have time right now. this does motivate me though!


----------



## Section10 (Apr 23, 2006)

That is very nice!  Goblets are something I hope to eventually be able to do.  I think it would be a neat idea if one was made out of wood from a church and used for their communion ceremonies.  I think churches would go for something like that.


----------



## johnson (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice goblet.  I hope the hickory I have ends up like that. right now it is fermenting. Figuring in electricity, tools, heat and my time, I usually try for the $35-40 per hour range. I figured if my old employer could bill me out at $165 per hour, my shop time was worth at least $30. If it takes you an hour, go for $40. You can always negotiate down, but it is harder to go up in the middle of a sale.
Dale


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 23, 2006)

$40.00! I don't sell goblets, but looking at it like a piece of art in a gallery, you couldn't touch it for that. Come on people! your charging for the materials, yes, your time (which is worth much more), AND your talent. You are artists! I wouldn't look at a painting on a gallery wall and say "I'd give you $40.00 bucks for it." They would just laugh![] 

The goblet looks great, those spalt lines do look like flames! Great job, it looks like mother nature has rewarded you.


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice Dave! How tall is it?


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Nice Dave! How tall is it?


About 5 1/2".


----------



## pete00 (Apr 23, 2006)

very nice, like the shape a lot....


----------



## jwoodwright (Apr 23, 2006)

It is Beauliful.  I agree you should charge more.  If all you did was turn, you would have all the expenses to pay.  Home, Utilities, Food, Transportation, tools, equipment, supplies...

Artists who only paint to support themselves charge those high prices and then there is the Gallery Fee...

How fast you turn and finish means you can turn more than average, this is talent and thus, deserves recognition. 

There is a difference between skillfully turning and git-r-done...

Skillfully, means no wasted motions and finish shear cutting requiring minimum sanding...


----------



## woodwish (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice looking goblet!  I have tried several times to make a goblet but so far I have not been succesful, just seem to be missing something somewhere and end up with kindling scraps.  So as for pricing, with my luck on those I would charge several thousand $$$ [}]


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />Nice looking goblet!  I have tried several times to make a goblet but so far I have not been succesful, just seem to be missing something somewhere and end up with kindling scraps.  So as for pricing, with my luck on those I would charge several thousand $$$ [}]


What technique are you using for hollowing the goblet?  At what stage do you usually wind up making kindling?  I start out between centers, round the stock, make a foot to grab in the chuck and do the basic shape of the goblet cup, leaving the rest of the stock alone.  I do the entire goblet (with few exceptions) with a spindle gouge with a detail grind.  After I shape the cup, I remove it from the lathe, insert the foot in the chuck (making sure to use the live center to ensure it is centered perfectly), then hollow out the inside using the spindle gouge.  move from the center out.  Set the thickness of the wall at the top of the cup before you hollow out the rest.  After I finish with the cup, I use a live center designed for that type of stuff to support the goblet while I finish the rest of the shape.  I have not had any kindling made since I started doing it this way.


----------



## low_48 (Apr 23, 2006)

Here's my take on selling turning work. If you painted that goblet lime green, put a yellow lightning bolt through it, then carved a bite mark in the stem, you could sell it as art at $300. Here in blue collar America (Peoria, IL), a buyer has to see a use for the object. If they can think of something to put in it, shiny rocks, etc.... it will sell. Just to look at? It better have bark, holes, wild colors, etc..... or it won't sell. It would be an interesting experiment if you took some of the same wood and made a Christmas ornament or a lidded box if it would sell. I sold all my corn cob pens and ornaments made from banksia pods at my last show. Bowls, I sold one.

Nice goblet!!


----------



## woodwish (Apr 23, 2006)

Dave,  thanks for the mini-lesson.  That is basically how I have tried with some variations here and there.  I have been guilty of hollowing too agressively and twisting the cup from the base so I have also tried hollowing first but accidently made the inside diameter greater than the outside (major oops).  Had one finished but evidently got the goblet slightly off-center while turning in the chuck and it broke off at the stem. 

However, reading your instructions has inspired me to try one more time.  I'll hit the shop after dinner and give it shot.  Hopefully I'll post a photo later.  Thanks again!


----------



## woodwish (Apr 23, 2006)

Dave, took your advice and inspiration, went out to the shop, grabbed a piece of scyamore (I think) left from some hurricane of '04 that was dry, and turned this goblet.  No where near as nice as yours but for a first that was actually in one piece when finished I am happy.  Only has a quick coat of sanding sealer on it.  I'll probably just keep it on a shelf in the shop, what you can't see in the photo is the big crack that was in the piece before I ever started.  Since I figured it would never get completed I didn't worry about the quality of the wood.





Now that I understand how to make one I may go look around for a better piece of wood, thanks again for the tips and inspiration![]


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 23, 2006)

So, here's a goofy question...

Can you actually drink out of this?  I mean, what would it be like to use one for, say quaffing an oat soda or two?

I wonder what type of finish would be best.  I don't think an oil or cutting board type finish would be the best for head retention...

It sure would be stylish though...

Kind of inspires me to find a chunk of wood and do a little experimenting...


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />Dave, took your advice and inspiration, went out to the shop, grabbed a piece of scyamore (I think) left from some hurricane of '04 that was dry, and turned this goblet.  No where near as nice as yours but for a first that was actually in one piece when finished I am happy.  Only has a quick coat of sanding sealer on it.  I'll probably just keep it on a shelf in the shop, what you can't see in the photo is the big crack that was in the piece before I ever started.  Since I figured it would never get completed I didn't worry about the quality of the wood.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!  I tried using a piece of sycamore in the past that I had just taken out of a log.  I turned the top so thin that you could see light through it, and then made the dumb mistake of microwaving it to dry it.  it warped so bad you almost couldn't tell it used to be round!  I have not tried any more sycamore (pun intended) since then. This one looks nice, though.  I'll think about trying to find a dry piece and do another one!!


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingBubbaTruck_
> <br />So, here's a goofy question...
> 
> Can you actually drink out of this?  I mean, what would it be like to use one for, say quaffing an oat soda or two?
> ...


This one is not meant to be used (spalted wood and liquid don't necessarily mix well for your health) but I have made them to order in the past that are meant to be used.  No finish is the best for those, I use a little mineral oil and some beeswax, and that is all.  I tell the customer that they can wash it, and if it's going into storage, hit it with a little mineral oil before they put it away.  Last one I made for that purpose was going to be used for wine, and they understood that it would color the wood, but they were excited, nonetheless.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 30, 2006)

Dave,
Wow, that's really nice.  I wanted to be turning bowls etc. by now, but I can't even find the strength to turn pens.  Nice material too.  I just gave away a bunch of it, because I let it split.
Rob


----------

